# Do I phone out of hours doc



## Caroline

DS has been off colour for past few days, off his food whiney, clingy and teary on and off. Kept him at home on Fri. Fri night he had a watery discharge running from left ear (soory tmi), which lasted for a few hours. It started again today and his outer earis getting a little sore. He had grommitts fitted in October. I phoned nhs direct who said if it gets worse to phone them again/ out of hours. I am slightly worried he has perforatd his ear drum again. I f it is anything other than ear infection and i don't get him checked i feel like a bad mother, but i also don't want to make a fuss over nothing.


----------



## Suz

I think I would call the Dr. No matter what time it was.........Hope he feels better soon....


----------



## Caroline

I just feel so neurotic i always seem to going and they normally just give him a/b. He's only just finished a three week course that ent gave him to try and clear his ears as there was still fluid in there.


----------



## Suz

The Dr's are probably use to moms calling for every little scratch, bump, or bruse....I know I am going to be a mom like that some day....If it bothers you, then you really should just call the Dr. :hugs:


----------



## weestar21

i think you should ring them hun :hugs: 

even if its just for piece of mind :) 

Hope he feels better very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephlw25

Its sounds like he may need a further dose of antibiotics if he is still having discharge from his ear, if he is still off colour then i would def ring nhs direct, or make gp appointment for monday morning. 
If you are really worried, i would call the out of hours doc, they will be able to give you advise etc over the phone and they're usually more helpful etc when its a child! dont feel silly ringing them, thats what they are there for remember! and plus it will put your mind at rest.

Hope he is better soon, must be a worry for you. :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

Am defo taking to GP Mon. He has to go back to ENT in 2 weeks and have haering checked. I just know if I take on Mon and he has perf ear drum or bad infection I'll feel guitly for not ringing out of hours. If I ring and its only minor I feel like time waster. Prob with ds is he only tells you if it hurts if pain really bad. I think i'll phone out of hours 2 morrow if his ear is still leaking.


----------



## Wobbles

If you feel you shoudl ring the doctors out of hours do it I say - Always better to be safer than sorry ya know? :hugs:

I hope the lil man brightens up soon must be awful when your LOs are poorly :(


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Mummy2twoplusbump you should try NHS Direct!!!*


----------



## Caroline

Well phoned drs this am as he was complaining of earache and told me to give calpol and if not working nurofen but to stop giving if it makes his asthma bad and take to GP on Monday. Thankfully it seems to have stopped running now.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

i owuld just to double check


----------



## Wobbles

Double check what?

Mummy2twoplusbump rang her GP as mentioned above your post!


----------

